# more heresy



## Iconoclast (Nov 10, 2007)

Speaking of heretics, Harold Camping of family radio is coming up with more heresies by the minute it seems
I heard him this week say;
1] the time of the end of the world is Oct. 2011
2] hell only lasts for 5 months Rev.9:5, then they are burned up and annilated.
3] man is not totally depraved,because of his conscience he can do good things

I do not listen to open forum anymore as a rule, but came across these gems during a short car ride.
The pathetically sad part is, people where thanking him for these "new insights".
He is like a plague of judgment on the land. Would it be wrong to pray that if he does not repent,that the Lord could cut him off Physically,like in Proverbs 29:1?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 10, 2007)

While I think that praying the Lord would "cut off" the wicked in an indefinite sense is legitimate--something I do myself, I would be very careful about praying imprecations on named individuals. Why? Because you do not know if they are elect or not, and may be loved personally by the Lord, just not saved yet, or terribly backslid. And "with the same measure ye mete...," are you prepared to be "cut off" for sins that you are blind to at the moment?

Camping is false-teaching in a tragic and horrific way, and leading people astray. Better to pray as Paul and other writers did with folks like that in mind, saying "the Lord will surely Judge" (cf. 2 Tim. 4:14). Has he hurt you? Has he hurt ones you know and love in a specific sense, not just a general "my people" sort of way? As a rule, I'd say the more general the hurt you've been given (not simply feelings of revulsion), the more general your imprecation. And again, remember the Lord's call for us to love our enemies and to pray FOR those who spitefully use us. Perhaps the Lord will relent.

Finally, we should recall that men like HC, or Osteen or Hagee, as well as abortion, in-your-face perversion, and debased men as leaders, and many other examples--these are not "problems" that will bring about the judgment of God on the land if we don't "take care of them." They ARE God's judgment. And the way to "fix" them is by personal and widespread repentance, not by voting in a new slate, or by chaining shut the doors of the convention center, or zapping a radio station.

What God has imposed (typically by simple consequence), he will also remove, yes ordinarily by earthly means, by hard work. But truly the essential fix is simple. And as naturally and easily as our culture has slid into sick depravity on the sickness of the church, it will improve once again on the health of the church. But the problems for us to deal with are inside, not outside.


----------



## Iconoclast (Nov 10, 2007)

Bruce,
Thanks for putting a handle on the 2Tim 4;14-15 verse concerning Alexander the coppersmith. I agree 
with your comments that it is better to keep it in a more general way.
False teaching and false prophets are the judgment of God upon any people. For years HC was offering up sound answers for the most part. His decline is proportional to his leaving the oversight of other elders in the church. I used to think that his decline was a product of old age,but the severity of the errors he is espousing is starting to look like what happened to Nebuchadnezzar Dan4;31-35.
If he is a child of God,then these errors would be the discipline of God upon him that we each could be subject to, Hebrews 12?
I remember reading that A.W. Pink for many years left off fellowshipping at local churches ,because he felt they were all gone astray. Later on he lamented this portion of his life.


----------

